# Vibrating Table Saw



## JonK (Dec 24, 2012)

Ok guys, I just retro fitted my table saw with the Delta T2 now, the saw unsafely vibrates…any tips to remedy this problem?


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Whats a Delta T2 ? And since you used the word retro fit, I assume you think you did something in this process to cause this. What modifications did you make that may have caused this ?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like another problem and not the fence causing this. I don't know why changing the fence would make one viberate. Belt? Blade? Sheave? bearing?


----------



## JonK (Dec 24, 2012)

Grandpa, just placed a new blade on it. So, I guess I need to look at the belt. GP, what's the belt that looks like it's weaved?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you talking about a link belt. That should make it run smoother if you have one of those. Take the blade off and see what it does. Change to a different blade. The arbor didn't get bent did it. It would be worse after you added the blade. I hope not.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

When my saw vibrates it's always been one of my belt pulleys coming loose. Quick turn of the allen wrench takes care of it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Take the blade off and run it to eliminate the blade as the source of the vibration. Stil vibrating? Check the drive pully. Hopefully you'll solve this before getting to the arbor bearings. I can't imagine the fence having anything to do with the vibration. I suspect the blade or some crud between the blade and the arbor bushing causing it to wobble.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a friend that had a Powermatic Contractor's saw that had a vibration that it didn't have before. In the owners manual under trouble shooting and saw vibration they recommended checking that the hand wheel for the blade tilt is locked.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Some good input and answers here. My TS is on a mobile base. If it gets moved to a dip in the concrete floor, it will wobble a bit. A shim under the leg or mobile base will fix that sort of a problem.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If this mystery saw has a motor hanging off the back, check the belt at the pulley underneath the table.


----------



## JonK (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
My next question is about the same problem so, I would like to stay away from the stamped aluminum pulleys; does anyone know where to get a machined 2 1/2 by 5/8 bore v pulley?


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

Got mine here:
http://www.in-lineindustries.com/performance_pack.html


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

You should be able to find machined pulleys locally at some hardware stores, or a place that sells electric motors.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

We have a store that sells belt sheaves, sprockets & hydraulic hoses and fittings. If you find one locally great. if you don't let me know.


----------



## JonK (Dec 24, 2012)

Grandpa, what do you have for my older craftsman? I'm thinking about starting with solving my problem with the pulleys and belt.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I can get the pulleys locally. if you can't. I would give you the phone number so you could call Harry Brown's store and place an order. They have good machine pulleys and good belts if you want to use a stand type belt. If you want a link belt I read on here thet the best place to get them is Harbor Freight. Nevery used one myself. I have changed pulleys though.


----------

